# Jett & Callie's new cuts for the party :)



## CrystalAndZoe

I've always kept Jett in a modified Lamb Cut similar to Cosy's. I guess there are some groomers out east that call it a Town & Country cut. I keep Jett's body hair a bit longer in the winter. But this is the first time I've taken Callie's body this short. And after looking at a few pics of this same style on Mariah and others, I guess I really should have gone even shorter! On both of them! Oh well...that will be for the next haircut I guess.

Here's my smiling Callie









Caught in a 'reflective' moment :HistericalSmiley:










And I didn't get a good body shot of Jett, but he posed so nicely I had to post this one. :innocent:


----------



## mommatee

Crystal&Zoe said:


> I've always kept Jett in a modified Lamb Cut similar to Cosy's. I guess there are some groomers out east that call it a Town & Country cut. I keep Jett's body hair a bit longer in the winter. But this is the first time I've taken Callie's body this short. And after looking at a few pics of this same style on Mariah and others, I guess I really should have gone even shorter! On both of them! Oh well...that will be for the next haircut I guess.
> 
> Here's my smiling Callie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caught in a 'reflective' moment :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I didn't get a good body shot of Jett, but he posed so nicely I had to post this one. :innocent:


HAHA - I guess this is it!!!!  I just posted a comment at the same time you were posting this and I think Callie cut is what I want. Not to short and not to long. The only thing I may change is although I rather Callies legs, I may get them cut a bit shorter, only because Chloe HATES to have her feet brushed. Thanks so much for posting this pic. I hope you don't mind if I take it to my groomer tomorrow.


----------



## Snowbody

(((PERFECTION))) 
Crystal - Callie and Jett both take my breath away. The cuts look adorable. Tyler's sort of in that cut and I too am thinking about a little closer body shave for the next grooming but i'm such a chicken. Can't wait to see them in person. :chili:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe

mommatee said:


> HAHA - I guess this is it!!!! I just posted a comment at the same time you were posting this and I think Callie cut is what I want. Not to short and not to long. The only thing I may change is although I rather Callies legs, I may get them cut a bit shorter, only because Chloe HATES to have her feet brushed. Thanks so much for posting this pic. I hope you don't mind if I take it to my groomer tomorrow.


Sure you can take pics to your groomer. I'm sure she'll do a great job.



Snowbody said:


> (((PERFECTION)))
> Crystal - Callie and Jett both take my breath away. The cuts look adorable. Tyler's sort of in that cut and I too am thinking about a little closer body shave for the next grooming but i'm such a chicken. Can't wait to see them in person. :chili:


And here I thought I was going soooo short! lol It's really hard to cut Callie's hair because it is just so nice. Super thick & straight. It even dries straight.

I can't wait to meet you and Tyler! I have a feeling that Jett & Callie & Tyler will get along really well.


----------



## silverhaven

How gorgeous they are :wub: :wub: I love Callie's reflection photo.... I do shave Lola right down using I 5F blade. I don't even like it getting any longer than that.


----------



## Bailey&Me

Oh wow...both Callie and Jett's cuts are PERFECT. You did such an amazing job, Crystal!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Callie is such a little beauty and Jett is just the handsomest boy around. :wub:

I did Secret's cut down this past Saturday and I did take her a little shorter on the body this time around.

Sue -- BTW -- the body hair grows back very quickly, so if you don't like Tyler a little shorter, he will be just right in a month. :thumbsup:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

Crystal, their cuts are perfect ... just like other members here have expressed! Callie and Jett look gorgeous!:wub::wub:


----------



## lynda

Oh, they look just adorable. Can't wait to meet them at the party. I better give mine a bath before we leave:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## fleurdelys

they are gorgeous :wub:


----------



## The A Team

Whoever said "PERFECTION" was absolutely correct!!!! Can't wait to meet them on Friday!!!!!!! .....oh....an you too Crystal...:blush::innocent:


----------



## elly

I love Callie's cut, I am thinking of having Mercedes cut for the summer, this would be perfect for her. Thank you for posting this picture.


----------



## gigigirlz

both of your babies look amazing...you did a fantastic job....it is funny to see how much Mariah looks like Callie....hope she grows up to be just as pretty....thanks for posting....


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie

Beautiful, Crystal! See you Saturday. Can't wait!


----------



## chichi

Ahhh Crystal they look adorable. Can't wait to meet all of you on Sat.:chili:


----------



## aprilb

Adorable, Crystal!:wub: I have Rose and Lily cut like this although the hair on their bodies is a little shorter. This is my favorite cut. It's easy to keep and kind of the best of both worlds.


----------



## Maglily

Even Callie's teeth are sweet, love her 'smile'. and Looove the window pic Crystal, amazing job with the grooming. and Jett is as adorable as ever.


----------



## maggieh

They are beautiful - and will be putting my little ragamuffins to shame at the rest areas!


----------



## angelgirl599

Cuuuuuuuuuute!! Can't wait to meet them this weekend :wub:


----------



## myfairlacy

Callie looks great! That looks like the length I left on Rylie's body. It's a great haircut!


----------



## revakb2

So cute!


----------



## KAG

Your babies are stunning, Crystal. Cannot wait to get a big hug from you!!!
xoxoxoxooxoxox


----------



## Katkoota

LOVE the cuts and LOVE your malts :wub:

I say, they are ready to party ^_^

hugs
Kat


----------



## mom2bijou

They look dynamite Crystal!!!! Love their cuts! B&E get dropped off tomorrow at 4pm for their party cuts. Just a few more days now!!!!


----------



## Alexa

Crystal, those cuts look supercute, just perfect for summer!

I really like the reflection shot of Callie, great job, Crystal! :thumbsup:
Jett looks very handsome as he always does! 
So everybody is ready for the party now! :chili::chili::chili:

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## uniquelovdolce

your furbabies are stunning , i love their cuts!


----------



## mary-anderson

OMG you did a wonderful job Crystal!! I love the cut, may have to have our groomer try that on Chloe. Callie is so cute and Jet is so very handsome.:wub:


----------



## donnad

They look great in their haircuts...you did a supewr job! Can't wait to meet them!


----------



## Mini Pearls Mom

Wow,Crystal....awesomely precious!

Pearl got groomed today so she's at least a clean party girl (she's used to being sung to as "Potty Girl").! However, she refuses to have her nails clipped - no way! She must have been hurt in her past and this really vicious protective streak comes out. I just loved seeing the look on her face when I picked her up. She just KNEW I was her savior, come to take her home to safety. For a newly rescued fluff (5 mos.) that is so fulfilling.

Can't wait for Sat.!! What a fluffy party!


----------



## uniquelovdolce

gorgeous !!! so so precious !


----------



## edelweiss

Love, love, love those cuts Crystal---their eyes seem so huge! It is amazing what taking some hair off can do to change the appearance! I hope they enjoy the trip more now. Wishing you ALL a fantastic time together. Some day we will join you!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe

Thanks! I'm now kicking myself I didn't go even shorter. Jett already looks like he's needing a hair cut and I just did the cut on Sunday!! :smpullhair:


----------



## Johita

Just gorgeous!! Can't wait to meet you Crystal and to be formally introduced to these two little ones.


----------



## Heather_Rochelle

Crystal, my groomer calls it the " town and country" as well thats how i cut Dakota yesterday


----------

